# Parking at San Jose Dirdion?



## L'vannah (Jul 17, 2017)

I am hoping someone can let me know what the chances are of finding space in the Amtrak lot in San Jose, CA. if the lot is full, does anyone have any suggestions of other places to park?


----------



## BCL (Jul 17, 2017)

The Amtrak lot is really small. I haven't really parked there long-term, but once I did park there when going to the station for an Amtrak ticket transaction. The majority of parking at the station is generally for Caltrain with a 24 hour limit. I believe Amtrak is at this lot at San Fernando and Cahill:

https://www.google.com/maps/@37.3293535,-121.9019812,3a,30y,211.11h,85.56t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sCnjMA-sroP_JVRuo2QXzUA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

I'm not quite sure what the procedure is. Parking is hardly guaranteed. Trying to find other parking in the neighborhood is going to be difficult. Do you absolutely need to park at the station? If you can find another place to park, public transportation to the station is quite good.


----------

